# Anyone working on overclocking the Bionic?



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Jus curious if anyone is looking into the stock kernel overclocking that was present on the original droid and droid x?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm actually wondering the same thing, as well as undervolting.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

+ 1 on this


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

bionic is still locked on kernel... can't overclock or undervolt yet... just custom roms... sorry guys/gals


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

"darionlear said:


> bionic is still locked on kernel... can't overclock or undervolt yet... just custom roms... sorry guys/gals


DX was and still is locked but you can overclock and undervolt on it...

I think more importantly, what's the status of 2nd-init on this beast.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Bootloader still locked too



JKoeringMN said:


> DX was and still is locked but you can overclock and undervolt on it...
> 
> I think more importantly, what's the status of 2nd-init on this beast.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


UNL3ASH3D, debloated and UNTHROTTL3D! >=)


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

You can overclock the droid x. Even it has a lock bootloader. I used to overclock mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

You can overclock without a custom kernel just more involved and takes longer to figure out how to..

2nd init is needed because of the locked bootloader... the X, D2, D2G, Pro ect all still have locked bootloaders and can't run custom kernel's... yet all are able to be OC/UV and have from source roms...


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

Last I heard they are waiting for the kernel source to leak...and yes they can overclock/undervolt with a locked bootloader.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

You can't overclock it because the bootloader is locked.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> You can't overclock it because the bootloader is locked.


Not trying to be a dick but more then one person has refuted that... plus there is proof if you look in the DX, D2, ect sections.. They are still very much locked.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

It is an absolute fact that you CAN overclock devices with a locked bootloader. As everyone has posted, the Droid X is the perfect example. I know this because I had one myself. This was before the 2nd-init method was known too. I would have held onto my DX longer if I had the chance to run CM7. No regrets though now that I'm on bionic. See ya later thunderbolt!


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Im just anxious. Im sick of the sensation and gx2 dominating the benchmarks. Id like to run a little higher than 2400 on quadrant lol. Anyword if quadrant is really just reading one core. Seems like it reads both actually?

What does a bootloader have to do with a kernel haha lmao. When we flash roms and kernels with it locked all day!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> Im just anxious. Im sick of the sensation and gx2 dominating the benchmarks. Id like to run a little higher than 2400 on quadrant lol. Anyword if quadrant is really just reading one core. Seems like it reads both actually?
> 
> What does a bootloader have to do with a kernel haha lmao. When we flash roms and kernels with it locked all day!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sorry but we don't flash kernels... And we can only flash moto based roms meaning blur framework.. At least till 2nd init is perfected for us

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Sorry but we don't flash kernels... And we can only flash moto based roms meaning blur framework.. At least till 2nd init is perfected for us
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 I came from a thunderbolt. So your saying we cant flash a kernel if one comes out? Even though we can physically "flash" it via cwr? I didnt know that? So were waiting on a kernel and bootloader or just a kernel? Pardon my ignorance

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> I came from a thunderbolt. So your saying we cant flash a kernel if one comes out? Even though we can physically "flash" it via cwr? I didnt know that? So were waiting on a kernel and bootloader or just a kernel? Pardon my ignorance
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Its as if we don't as s-off. The bootloader is encrypted not just locked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> You can't overclock it because the bootloader is locked.


Might do a little homework. I had an x and sorry but you can ooverclock and just takes a little more than usual. 
Not being rude.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah every ROM thats out there right now for the Bionic is using the moto kernel. We can't get any fancy special kernel based OC/UV but at some point we should be able to tweak the moto kernel OR .............dare i say......an unlocked bootloader......

Unlock the bootloader and you can flash custom kernels.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Well dang i hope we can get 1.2-3ghz stable out of the Bionic or ill be bummed out. May have to switch to a more overclock friendly phone eventually.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I like overclocking and undervolting too, but isn't the phone fast enough?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

kook said:


> I like overclocking and undervolting too, but isn't the phone fast enough?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's what I'm saying. Dual-core 1Ghz with lots of RAM.
What do you people want? The ability to compile a ROM on your phone too? Maybe some 3D video rendering? How about running a virtual server?

Not trying to sound like a douchebag..but geeze!
You can't get faster than instantaneously.
I think for a lot for of people, its just that ability to say "I can over-clock my phone and make it faster than yours". Like bragging rights.
I don't know all the stats for every Android device currently being offered, but its probably safe to assume that most of your high-end devices perform just fine without needing to be over-clocked.

Just my $.02


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree this phone is fast enough, have not had a problem doing one thing I have asked of it yet. I would love to be able to undervolt it a little bit to get just a little bit better battery life out of this thing, however it is not bad, but I know it could do better. I also came from the X and after I realized that other than looking cool overclocking it really did not do much in day to day use undervolting was huge to be able to get an extra hour or two out of the battery.


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

"GTvert90 said:


> You can overclock without a custom kernel just more involved and takes longer to figure out how to..
> 
> 2nd init is needed because of the locked bootloader... the X, D2, D2G, Pro ect all still have locked bootloaders and can't run custom kernel's... yet all are able to be OC/UV and have from source roms...


2nd init isn't exactly required, I had my DX overclocked before 2nd init


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

"kook said:


> I like overclocking and undervolting too, but isn't the phone fast enough?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Its never fast enough, muahaha


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

kook said:


> I like overclocking and undervolting too, but isn't the phone fast enough?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sure it's plenty fast. I'm actually more excited for undervolting personally to get better battery life. Don't see much need to overclock. But I'd overclock if you could be at a higher frequency and lower voltages than stock.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I agree this phone is fast enough, have not had a problem doing one thing I have asked of it yet. I would love to be able to undervolt it a little bit to get just a little bit better battery life out of this thing, however it is not bad, but I know it could do better. I also came from the X and after I realized that other than looking cool overclocking it really did not do much in day to day use undervolting was huge to be able to get an extra hour or two out of the battery.


you can still use set cpu or android overclock to sloe down the processor . I do it sometimes, overclock for this phone will come out, dont worry, people are working on it. for now just download spare parts and set your animations (transition and window) to fast and it will scream.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> That's what I'm saying. Dual-core 1Ghz with lots of RAM.
> What do you people want? The ability to compile a ROM on your phone too? Maybe some 3D video rendering? How about running a virtual server?
> 
> Not trying to sound like a douchebag..but geeze!
> ...


Im playing zelda on n64oid and i get a little clipping because of the frame rate. 200-300 mhz would make it smooth. Plus like everyone says undervolting and even a more stable underclock for screen off would save battery and speed up the phone. I used to build PCs for overclocking, its just plain fun.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh i know its fun. Its coming. Be patient grass hopper. This ****er will be screaming and raping your battery before you know it. Lets let the devs figure out everything else first.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> 2nd init isn't exactly required, I had my DX overclocked before 2nd init


I did too... I didn't worse my post right

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

Nobody is working on it since the kernel source hasn't leaked...


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

calihawki said:


> Nobody is working on it since the kernel source hasn't leaked...


I think they are since we've discussed how most motorola phones have not needed the kernel to overclock. Who knows though?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> Well dang i hope we can get 1.2-3ghz stable out of the Bionic or ill be bummed out. May have to switch to a more overclock friendly phone eventually.


Right now we need roms that take advantage of 1ghz that we have. On my t bolt several roms were fast and smooth with no lag at 1 ghz, others needed to be clocked at 1.4 to be as fast and smooth, same thing with my old X, with liberty there was no need to overclock. All that does it eat up more juice when we can get more performance out of better roms at 1ghz. It will be awhile before any apps need more than 1ghz on an optimized Rom to run smooth.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> Right now we need roms that take advantage of 1ghz that we have. On my t bolt several roms were fast and smooth with no lag at 1 ghz, others needed to be clocked at 1.4 to be as fast and smooth, same thing with my old X, with liberty there was no need to overclock. All that does it eat up more juice when we can get more performance out of better roms at 1ghz. It will be awhile before any apps need more than 1ghz on an optimized Rom to run smooth.


Well i dont think any optimization will up my frame rate on zelda 20-30 % like a 20-30 overclock will. But hey ill be happy if they do. Then when i overclock it it'll be way fast haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am more interested in the undervolting aspect.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I am more interested in the undervolting aspect.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


well when were able to overclock I'm sure we will be able to undervolt too. It won't be too much longer. I've talked to some people, I promise it will be soon.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> well when were able to overclock I'm sure we will be able to undervolt too. It won't be too much longer. I've talked to some people, I promise it will be soon.


I hope so. Can't wait to see what this bad boy can do.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

no frills cpu allowed me to undervolt btw.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

terryrook said:


> no frills cpu allowed me to undervolt btw.


I downloaded that. Were you able to use the governor and scheduler? Wasn't sure since it gave you the option . Plus running stock kernel I'm sure that's not available but since it shows up there is it? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> I downloaded that. Were you able to use the governor and scheduler? Wasn't sure since it gave you the option . Plus running stock kernel I'm sure that's not available but since it shows up there is it? Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I am able to change the governor. Im just not sure if its working. Stock kernel doesn't matter. We will see the smartass governor just like the dx. We will get there soon. You'll be able to tell once we have the ability to oc because the help threads will light up like christmas trees....


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I am able to change the governor. Im just not sure if its working. Stock kernel doesn't matter. We will see the smartass governor just like the dx. We will get there soon. You'll be able to tell once we have the ability to oc because the help threads will light up like christmas trees....


Thx

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

So the kernel source just got released. Does that mean anything for us regarding overclocking?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/17/droid-bionic-source-released/

Source released, oc soon?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> no frills cpu allowed me to undervolt btw.


How? Theres no settings to undervolt. Only underclock.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> How? Theres no settings to undervolt. Only underclock.


I see no way to undervolt either. I'm pretty sure you have to be able to overclock to be able to undervolt. Your changing stock parameters that can potentially ruin your phone. Correct me if im wrong?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

